# Pcola gulf pier 4 may



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hit the pier at 5 AM this morning with my new Doc's Goofy Jigs hoping for some pomp action. Not happening! There is a ton of June Grass all over the bottom right now. The conditions were right, the birds were in shore, the dolphins were feeding but anything to the bottom came back covered in grass. Landed a ton of ladyfish, 4 cats, and 1 whiting. Had a blast reeling them in and watching the dolphins was enjoyable as always.

Walk to the end of the pier and all I saw was a bunch of lady fish and a couple spanish on deck down there. Got a good fresh water wash down from 0640 to 0700 and when I left around 0900 Gulf Breeze to three mile bridge was really dark and nasty. Talked to several people and no one had anything worth really reporting today.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Dang, I hate to hear about the June Grass. Was planning on doing a shark trip off the beach tomorrow evening. Almost impossible to do if the June grass is bad. Was it only past the 2nd sandbar or pretty much all the way to shore?


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

I saw about a 50lb cobia out there on lunch. Nobody hooked up though.


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Grass from were the surf was breaking near shore all the way past second sand bar at least. I think it may take at least 24 hours to clear out and looking at the weather report we may have more following over the next few days.


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

The water was really muddy too. could not see the bottom any where.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

The water was pretty nasty today. As already stated, lots of ladyfish and plenty of sharks this morning. They seemed to have cleared out by mid-to-late morning. I hooked up 3 sharks and managed to get a small black tip on the pier while trying to fish the bottom with shrimp. Lost a gotcha lure to another one. I did see someone catch a pretty decent sized jack crevalle and another guy hooked up a pretty large red but it snapped his line before he could get it.


----------



## TomH (Mar 31, 2008)

anything going on out there today?


----------

